

What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About Floating-Point Arithmetic - muriithi
http://docs.sun.com/source/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
An old favorite:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1746797>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=687604>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=453396>

Related:

[http://searchyc.com/submissions/floating+point?page=1&so...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/floating+point?page=1&sort=by_date)

